# 24" Brown Hot Off The Press!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Been a while since I posted up a fish picture but this one was worthy so here it is...

Is it a skin mount or a repro?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Been a while since I posted up a fish picture but this one was worthy so here it is...
> 
> *Is it a skin mount or a repro?*


Can't know.....but I sure like the looks of that thing... :O||:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice work Tex. I think it's a **** fine skin mount.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice work. :_O=: 

I will go rep mount.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it.
My vote is repro.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Trick question. The little one is real skin and the brown a repro.  

Nice work Tex!! Maybe I'll be givin' ya a holler this year to do one for me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, It's a reproduction... So is the little shiner minnow. You really couldn't pay me enough money to do a skin mount any more. The quality and selection in the fish reproduction world these days is simply mid boggling. It's ALL repros at my shop from now on...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for you.
This practice promotes catch and release.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So Tex- in the event that one of these days I do actually catch a fish worthy of having a mount done, what do you need from me to be able to make an accurate repro mount? What dimensions should be measured? How many pictures do you need, and from what angles? 

Also, how long does it take you to build a piece like the one you pictured above?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> So Tex- in the event that one of these days I do actually catch a fish worthy of having a mount done, what do you need from me to be able to make an accurate repro mount? What dimensions should be measured? How many pictures do you need, and from what angles?
> 
> Also, how long does it take you to build a piece like the one you pictured above?


Lenth and girth measurements are all you need. Take as many good photos as you can both sides, head, fins, belly, whatever. You really can't take too many pictures...

Time frame... I'm about four to six months out on fish. As far as hours on that piece... Good gawd, I wish I had half of them back. -)O(- That was a time eater there. Painted both sides, rocks, resin, etc. Lotta time! :shock:


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it Nice work thanks for the post


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

How much do you charge an inch for a reproduction? Tex Great work!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

katorade said:


> How much do you charge an inch for a reproduction? Tex Great work!!


These and many other answers to life's questions can be found on my web sight.  
www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------

